# Finally!!!!!



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

It has been a long season for me with only a few small does to show. Finally seen a buck this morning worth shooting. I know he is not the biggest but I am happy with him. He was not the easiest to get either. I originally shot him at 8 o clock and he went right down. I backed out and called a buddy for some help. Two hours later he shows up and we walk to where I shot him and there was blood everywhere but no deer. Followed the blood and it quit bleeding 30 yards into the corn field kept followed the tracks which is not easy in a well travelled corn field lol. Eventually came up to him and of course he jumped up and took off moving very gingerly. So I said lets back out and give him some more time. Left at about 11 and got some lunch. Jumped back on the tracks and eventually more blood. We tracked this deer through 2 different corn fields across rail road tracks and across a river. Up hill and down hill. He went every where. Thank god there was snow!!!! We finally came up to him at 2:30 and he was so weak he could barely stand. He was bedded just on the other side of a river. I quickly dispatched him and it was finally over. My shot was high. Just above the front shoulder and just under the spine. I feel he would have eventually died but I am glad I found him when we did.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Good job Adam on not giving up on him! Good way to end a long season.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Chuck. Not done yet still looking for one more doe on tuesday. Tuesday is it though.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats!! Way to stick with it!!


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice job, congratulations!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Way to hang in there. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice job on the tracking..and nice buck!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great job of keeping with the chase! Very lucky that there was snow. I hit a deer high with a muzzleloader last year. Was close enough to see exactly where it hit, and it kept going up the hill and out of site. Found him slumped over 50 yards away. I was lucky that I was uphill enough that the bullet angled down and he was quartering towards me. Hit one high with a crossbow 2 years ago and never found it. No blood to follow and no snow. We think it survived until my dad shot it the first day of gun season. 

Next time maybe try and reload quietly and shoot again. I always shoot till I know they're dead or they're out of sight.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

bdawg said:


> Great job of keeping with the chase! Very lucky that there was snow. I hit a deer high with a muzzleloader last year. Was close enough to see exactly where it hit, and it kept going up the hill and out of site. Found him slumped over 50 yards away. I was lucky that I was uphill enough that the bullet angled down and he was quartering towards me. Hit one high with a crossbow 2 years ago and never found it. No blood to follow and no snow. We think it survived until my dad shot it the first day of gun season.
> 
> Next time maybe try and reload quietly and shoot again. I always shoot till I know they're dead or they're out of sight.


I would have put another one in him but he went down and wasn't moving. I watched him for 15 minutes and he did not move. I assumed he was expired. My mistake was not recovering him immediately. I went to get help instead.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Good job on the track. From my experience most deer that bed down with in 200-300 yards are going to die. I have seen it a lot. I run a tracking dog. Way to hang in and great recovery. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would have assumed he was dead at that point too, but I also would have reloaded and walked up to tag him. 

Last year when I hit that deer with my ML, I reloaded then started following the track. Saw the deer laying down about 30 yds away, but could only see its back. I raised my gun and walked up on him slowly until I was close enough to know that he was dead. I always want to be ready in case he jumps up.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I would have assumed he was dead at that point too, but I also would have reloaded and walked up to tag him.
> 
> Last year when I hit that deer with my ML, I reloaded then started following the track. Saw the deer laying down about 30 yds away, but could only see its back. I raised my gun and walked up on him slowly until I was close enough to know that he was dead. I always want to be ready in case he jumps up.


I will tell you this it was a mistake I will never make again. It was foolish and careless of me. I will never assume again lol. I am just happy my mistake did not cost me the deer 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nicklesman said:


> I will tell you this it was a mistake I will never make again. It was foolish and careless of me. I will never assume again lol. I am just happy my mistake did not cost me the deer
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


live and learn, im glad you found him.


----------

